# New Outback Rv



## ICEMAN (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi Im New to the forum,this is a great website Im glad I found it. My wife and I just bought our 2nd Outback. We realy enjoy it. We tow it with a Chevy 2500 silverado with a Duramax diesel . Just wanted to say hello to everyone. Hope to meet some of you at the next outback rally. Keep on camping !


----------



## qgallo (Jul 2, 2005)

Congrats on you new purchase, Outbacks & this forum are GREAT !!!!!!!!!


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Welcome, ICEMAN! And congrats on the 2nd Outback. action


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Welcome ICEMAN, and declareable dependants!

Always room for one more in the Outbackers family. I hope you have many enjoyable times ahead here, and especially in your Outback. sunny

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Welcome to Outbackers!!! And Congrads on the new Outback.

Gary


----------



## MGWorley (May 29, 2005)

Congrats on your second OB. Glad you found this site ... i've foud it a wealth of helpful info.

Mike


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome ICEMAN to the Outback Family
And congrats on your second outback
Enjoy you 26RS from another 26RS we are also on second one

Don action


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Ahhh, that 26RS sure is nice.........welcome aboard.

Tim


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

iceman (and DW)

Welcome to Outbackers and congrats on your new (second) Outback!

Mark


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Welcome Iceman

action

John

I will need to look up Lockport NY


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Congrats on your second OB, Iceman!


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

action Welcome and Congrats on your new (second) Outback.
Post often!
Jan


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Welcome to CLUB OUTBACK!


----------



## TripletFam (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi Everyone,

Hey, I just bought a new (used) 26 RS as well. I have been a big fan since the last Pomona (ca) rv show and was waiting for the upcoming show to buy a new one. Then, I found a 2004 for sale and jumped on it! After a loosing an alternator on the way home I finally arrived. I have to say, the wife and I really like the 26RS. The kids have already staked out their bunks.

I have been a long time "lurker" on this site and have been impressed with the wonderful sense of community.

I look forward to good times in the Outback and sharing our expierences with all of you.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome Dave to the outback family
And congrats on the 26RS from another 26er
Happy Camping

Don action


----------



## Mtn.Mike (May 3, 2005)

Here is another welcome from a fellow 26RS owner. I know where Lockport is because I'm about 90 miles SW of you in Northern Pa.

Mike


----------

